# Moonlight?????



## LaFoto (Oct 16, 2005)

So I went on that "scenic route" this morning, with the intention of capturing a blue-sky-sun-only autumn photo of this very tree, but dang! had forgotten that I still had the white balance set to tungsten from my yesterdays photo session of the peanuts (see here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=306694).
Only back home, upon loading the photos into the computer, did I find out that they were all this blue! :roll:

But hey, can I not just say this was taken during a moonlit night??? 







Who needs to know that this was actually taken on a bright *Sun*day at 11:30 a.m., eh????


----------



## toruonu (Oct 18, 2005)

Or you could just compensate in Photoshop


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 18, 2005)

hey i like both ways!!!!!! good work!!!


----------



## Corry (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like a moonlit night to me!


----------



## JeLeAk (Oct 18, 2005)

nice blue tree, i wounder what makes it blue like that, lol


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> Or you could just compensate in Photoshop


 
Oh wow!
You can?

Well. Obviously *you* can! 
Thank you!
So that is what I had hoped the photo would be like! Heehee.

Must get Photoshop! Must get Photoshop! (And learn how to use it! And learn how to use it!)


----------



## cbay (Oct 18, 2005)

Ye! the moonlight idea is great but doesnt look right! Once edited looks much better! Nice work.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Must get Photoshop! Must get Photoshop! (And learn how to use it! And learn how to use it!)


 
Remember to get a manual at the same time and *READ IT! *


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, tell you what: 
we found the old CD with the copied (shhh) version of PS 3.0 and my son did manage to load the programme back into my computer and it runs. But I ... erm... am only just OVERWHELMED with everything there is. (And since it is a copied version that a friend of my son's gave us years ago, there IS NO HANDBOOK... !) :roll:


----------



## Retnyap (Oct 21, 2005)

Have I got it all wrong but that 2nd PS shot looks like a glorious summers day to me not early morning Moonlight....... Is it me....?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, as I was saying: the photo *was* taken on a "glorious summer's day" (well, October, but during our "Golden October Days"), only had I forgotten to re-adjust the in-camera white balance from "tungsten" to "daylight", hence the blue colouring. Plus I deliberately underexposed this photo ... but in the end it was a "blooper" because it was not *supposed* to look like a night photo taken in moonlight, since it *was not*.
That is also why I am putting the question marks behind the title to this thread. 
And this is why it is in "bloopers". See?
Mario (toruonu) only tried to show me that you can correct such errors in PS - if you can, that is . I can't. Don't understand all this PS at all........


----------

